# Stumptown Herf 12/12/07



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Location:*

*Shilo Inn Beaverton Hotel
9900 Sw Canyon Rd, Portland, OR 97225
(503) 297-2551
*

*Date:*
*
12/12/07*

*Time:*
*
Anytime after 6:00 p.m.*


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Just sent you a very wordy PM. Don't think I am going to make this one, stupid company functions.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Just sent you a very wordy PM. Don't think I am going to make this one, stupid company functions.


Drive by? After work? Short smoke? :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Drive by? After work? Short smoke? :ss


Going to try my damnest.:tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Let's see.. if this keeps up, I'll end up talking like Christopher Walken after all the cigar smoke! You know I'll be there!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Let's see.. if this keeps up, I'll end up talking like Christopher Walken after all the cigar smoke! You know I'll be there!


If you start having long pauses in the middle of your sentences...


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

jquirit said:


> I'll end up talking like Christopher Walken after all the cigar smoke!


"_Sicilians are great liars. The best in the world. I'm Sicilian. My father was the world heavy-weight champion of Sicilian liars. Now, what we got here is a little game of show and tell. You don't wanna show me nothin', but you're tellin me everything. I know you know where they are, so tell me before I do some damage you won't walk away from_."


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am afraid to ask JCrew where he hides his watch...


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> I am afraid to ask JCrew where he hides his watch...


I'm just keeping it safe from thieves and the like.

:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> I'm just keeping it safe from thieves and the like.
> 
> :r


LOL. Yup.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Hope you can make it, Mike! Sounds like maybe Dave's drugs are effective. Who knows, maybe some of the stealth crowd will show...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Hope you can make it, Mike! Sounds like maybe Dave's drugs are effective. Who knows, maybe some of the stealth crowd will show...


Stealth? Our group? What drugs are you taking is the better question...lol


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Stealth? Our group? What drugs are you taking is the better question...lol


Well, some have been keeping a low profile, like Tripp, eh?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Well, some have been keeping a low profile, like Tripp, eh?


Oh yeah, that slacker. I will call him for this one.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> LOL. Yup.


Just for that, I'm bringing a watch. And you can guess all you want where I keep it.

:r :r :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Because we need more comedy in here! Come on people, two more days! :ss

"The way your dad looked at it, this watch was your birthright. He'd be damned if any slopes gonna put their greasy yellow hands on his boy's birthright, so he hid it, in the one place he knew he could hide something: his ass. Five long years, he wore this watch up his ass. Then when he died of dysentery, he gave me the watch. I hid this uncomfortable piece of metal up my ass for two years. Then, after seven years, I was sent home to my family. And now, little man, I give the watch to you."

Oh yeah.. now you know why Christopher Walken talks the way he does!

:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

See you all tonight.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Think I got a thumbs up from you know who, probably be there a little early, and have to leave early so I can catch the little one before she goes down. 
Better than nothing.:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Think I got a thumbs up from you know who, probably be there a little early, and have to leave early so I can catch the little one before she goes down.
> Better than nothing.:ss


What is a little early? I may show up at 5:30 p.m.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> What is a little early? I may show up at 5:30 p.m.


That is what I am shooting for, we will see if traffic cooperates.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be there as long as John leaves his watch at home :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Good seeing everyone as always, even if for only a short while. Bummed I missed Joey, hopefully you didn't smoke too many of the newly found beauties.

Upside is I got to see my daughter for the first time in two days and there was a box of cigars waiting for me when I got home. :tu

Got next week off, would love to meet up again when I can stay for the duration, let me know if I can twist a few arms.

Mike


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> Got next week off, would love to meet up again when I can stay for the duration, let me know if I can twist a few arms.


Joey rolled in and appointed me his answering service. Lots of women call him, did you know that? Must be that amazing personality or the 18" tongue.

I can probably do lunch next week, but dinner will be most difficult.  There is a place by me (Murray Hill) that allows cigars if you want to try it. Let me know.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joey is really Gene Simmons...


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Dammit Mark, did Jenny tell you that?! Gah!

Ah well  

Mike, sucks we missed each other, but consider my arm officially twisted for next week sometime. 

Great seeing all of you again, as always.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Joey doesn't like CC's, I can't buy NC's, and Dave is our hero :ss

Think that sums up the night other than to say Dave, Mark, John, Steve, Mark, and Tripp, would have been better if you guys were there.

Joey, see you soon.

Mike


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Joey doesn't like CC's, I can't buy NC's, and Dave is our hero :ss
> 
> Think that sums up the night other than to say Dave, Mark, John, Steve, Mark, and Tripp, would have been better if you guys were there.
> 
> ...


I am glad you guys were able to herf. I will be back at it when the schedule opens back up a little.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Next scheduled Stumper herf is.....?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Next scheduled Stumper herf is.....?


Well, there is one on Friday, Dec 21, but that's a short notice one.

Anyone up for Wed. the 26th?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Depends when on Wednesday, might be able to get JAK to show up to one of these (timing being the all-important detail!)


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Lol, whatever Mike. That Partagas Short with some age was excellent; I burnt my fingers! 

Mark, there's a slim chance I'll be able to make it tomorrow, but I'm going to try. The 26th should be a for-sure.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Lol, whatever Mike. That Partagas Short with some age was excellent; I burnt my fingers!


Yes I should have qualified that statement, Joey does not like *un-aged* CC's, and I get the sense he is becoming a little bit of a RASCC whore.

I also believe he is going to vote for Hilary if given the chance. Had a great time, can't wait to do it again, bummed I can't make tomorrow Mark.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> Yes I should have qualified that statement, Joey does not like *un-aged* CC's, and I get the sense he is becoming a little bit of a RASCC whore.


At least he's got good tastes if he's becoming a RASCC whore. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> At least he's got good tastes if he's becoming a RASCC whore. :tu


But he still hangs out with us.

My student is stuck in MD until Sunday, but I still plan to show up at 3:30 and herf until about 7 or so.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> I also believe he is going to vote for Hilary if given the chance.


Ha! I'd rather move to Venezuela! If I'm going to live in a socialist state, I might as well live somewhere warm :ss


----------

